# Reverse on Model #917289081 Craftsman Tractor



## lgehring (Dec 30, 2013)

Have a snow blade attached.
Just replaced the lawn tractor drive belt
Reverse is practically non existent. Any one have a suggestion?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

lgehring said:


> Have a snow blade attached.
> Just replaced the lawn tractor drive belt
> Reverse is practically non existent. Any one have a suggestion?





Have you tried purging the tranny? Is it a hydro, or geared tranny? Also either way geared, or hydro the clutch/ brake pivot point needs to be greased too.


----------



## lgehring (Dec 30, 2013)

It is geared.
I'll try greasing.
Also to clarify, I Changed the belt because of this problem, hoping that would fix the problem.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It could be the clutch/ brake rod out of adjustment too.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have bought a drive belt before that the aftermarket place I bought it from claimed it was a direct fit OE belt only to have it not be the correct size belt. Where did you buy your new belt? Another thing to check would be the clutch return spring.


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1109457P/00003?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917289081


----------



## lgehring (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought the belt from Sears.
Have the grand kids yesterday and today. I will try to check the return spring as well as the rod later today when I try to lube the pivot point.
Snow coming tomorrow and would like to get it running better.

The manual is next to useless for maintenance. Do you have any idea where to get a maintenance manual online for this model?

Thanks for all your suggestions! Hopefully one works.


----------



## lgehring (Dec 30, 2013)

Got it, the "motion lever" (the forward/reverse lever) was about 1/2 out of adjustment so was not completely going into reverse.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

lgehring said:


> Got it, the "motion lever" (the forward/reverse lever) was about 1/2 out of adjustment so was not completely going into reverse.




Glad to hear you got it figured out.:thumbsup: I knew it had to be something simple.


----------

